

David Cameron's Plan to Ban Encryption in the UK - CapitalistCartr
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2015/01/david_camerons_.html

======
MartinMcGirk
It was my understanding that his plan does not involve banning encryption, but
rather it involves the creation of a legal framework which would make it OK
for government organisations to break into encrypted communications and
communication channels.

I'm not saying that his plan is a good one, but it's not the same thing as
banning encryption all together like the this post rather rashly suggests. The
source material that this post links to [1], but sadly misrepresents, is a
much better read.

[1] [http://boingboing.net/2015/01/13/what-david-cameron-just-
pro...](http://boingboing.net/2015/01/13/what-david-cameron-just-propos.html)

